# Problem with silent plash - flickering bootmessages

## Elleni

I cloned a desktop installation with mkstage4 script and restored it to a laptop, and modified what needed. Everything went soo smoothly so far, only with fbsplash I have a little problem. 

Both clients have ati cards and are using the opensource radeon driver. (Compiz-Fusion, everything runs smoothly in X)

While booting with the same grub config on the desktop everything looks fine (livecd-2007 theme), but on the laptop first everything seems ok, silent bootimage apearing but then the bootmessages are visible over it (flickering). When pushing F2 to switch to console, the bootmessages are invisible (like they were hidden behind the fbdondecor background image). Pushing F2 again to come back to silent mode succeds, but the bootmessages flicker again "on top" of the silent bootscreen image.

I doublechecked everything regarding kernel konfig etc. so plis has anyone an idea from where that would come ?

Grub conf:

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.34-gentoo splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2007.0 vga=792 quiet video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 fbcon=scrollback:128K

initrd /boot/fbsplash-livecd-2007.0-1024x768

Thanks in advance for helpin.Last edited by Elleni on Mon Jun 21, 2010 2:02 am; edited 5 times in total

----------

## Elleni

I will provide every info needed - just tell me plis what would be helpfull to analyze.

----------

## Elleni

the funny thing is, when shutting down, the problem is not there, only at booting. 

Naturally its not a big issue, but as I happen to install this laptop for a friend it would be cewl to find a solution. 

I hope, the description is somehow understandable and someone has an idea what to try. 

Thanks in advance.

----------

## Elleni

anyone ???

----------

## cyrillic

I am sorry that nobody has bee able to help you so far.

Most of my machines are configured with radeon + KMS

It could be that you are the last remaining vesafb user on the Gentoo Forums.   :Wink: 

----------

## mr.sande

 *Quote:*   

> It could be that you are the last remaining vesafb user on the Gentoo Forums. 

 

Still using it, but no fancy stuff like fbcon (couldnt get those to work). Think Ill have to switch over the summer, in fear of being shunned  :Razz: 

----------

## are_007

hi,

do you have necessary  files in /dev like /dev/console or /dev/null. I don't know is this a problem, but then i restored from stage4 and not created thes files i have some strange issue with console. After creating it all problems gone away.

----------

## Elleni

Thanks for replying   :Smile: 

Cyrillic, I did not know about kms but I will have a look at it, thanks

Mr Sande, for beeing able to activate the framebuffer console decoration option in kernel, the option Enable Tile Blitting MUST NOT be set else support for framebuffer console decoration is invisible. Maybe it was that ? Cause else its no prob, just start service fbcondecor and edit the corresponding grub.

are_007 thanks for input I will cross check with the original desktop and report back. Anyway after having modified make.conf on the clone (cpu, use, etc) I did an emerge -e system followed by an emerge -e world. Would this not have recreated everything ?

As said - its not a big issue and maybe kms is worth a try but nevertheless tell me what info could be helpfull so I can grep something out of dmesg or I dont know. 

Again - thanks for helping   :Smile: 

----------

## Elleni

ok, have switched both clients successfully to kms, disabled vesaframebuffer and enabled modesetting by default in kernel options and removed vga= and video= entries from grub, but the problem on the laptop persists:

While booting with the same grub config on the desktop everything looks fine (livecd-2007 theme), but on the laptop first everything seems ok, silent bootimage apearing but then the bootmessages are visible over it (flickering). When pushing F2 to switch to console, the bootmessages are invisible (like they were hidden behind the fbdondecor background image). Pushing F2 again to come back to silent mode succeds, but the bootmessages flicker again "on top" of the silent bootscreen image. 

Also checked that /dev/null and /dev/console are there. 

Anything else I could try ? 

On the Desktop I have a RV515 [Radeon X1300], and on the laptop which has this problem it is an M56P [Radeon Mobility X1600]. 

Thanks.

----------

## Elleni

May I ask two questions in the meantime. Where am I supposed to change pal/ntsc on S-video tv-out these days, when not having an Xorg.conf anymore ? That worked out-of-the box before. I get an image when connecting tvout but it's green bars and so I think this could be a wrong pal/ntsc Konfiguration ?

On the laptop synaptics is working, but I recently found out that the tapping is disabled by default on touchpads with physical buttons. Thats ok with me but in Gnome if I remember correctly there was somewhere a menu to activate that, I think in the mouse settings, but I cannot find anything similar. Anyone an idea what I could have missconfigured so that there is no synaptics settings option in my gnome ?

----------

## Elleni

Tried with different themes, but always samething. ANY hint ? Any idea what info could be helpfull in order to solve these ??

If this is not the appropriate place to ask, may I kindly ask a mod to move the topic somewhere it could catch bit attention ? Or does it sound more like I should fil a bug ?

Thanks in advance if anyone cares to help and/or has an idea where to dig...

----------

## Elleni

no advise at all ??

----------

